# Apartments in Marina



## Jackmiester (Jan 10, 2016)

Hi All

Having just accepted a role, I'll be moving to Dubai in April. Will have serviced apartment accomodation sorted for a couple of months but keen to get going on finding a more permanent home. I've narrows down the areas and think I'll chose the Marina. 

Just wanted to gage people's opinion on any specific towers/developments to either go for or to avoid? 

Will be alone but still looking for a 2 bed as I'll have frequent visitors/guests. 

On a side note, is JLT and or Tecom worth considering? Marina seemed the obvious choice for a social life perspective given I won't know anyone initially. 

Any guide to cost for a 2 bed will also be appreciate. 

Much appreciated.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

What's your budget?

Check out rental ads on:
Dubizzle
Propertyfinder
justrentals
bayut

Don't trust the information on the ads about the apartments. Estate agents are well known for lying through their teeth, not bothering finding out the information, stealing photographs from other ads (not necessarily the correct apartment or even building) but at least it will give some idea what's out there.
Do a search on this forum. There are plenty of posts with lots of information about Marina apartments. 

Don't make any decisions until you've been walking around both day and night time to see what the noise and traffic is like.


----------



## Jackmiester (Jan 10, 2016)

Thanks. 

Budget flexible but ideally no more than 160k preferreablly including chiller fees. 

I've looked extensively on Dubizzle and PropertyFinder. Will check out the others too. Taking the adverts with a pinch of salt given the reputation agents supposedly. 

I guess I'll have time to start wondering once I'm there. I've stayed in Murjan 5 previously (Airbnb) and thought that was ok but want to make all things are taken into consideration. Perhaps I'll extend the serviced apartment for another few months.


----------



## heidiwsn (Feb 26, 2016)

my family will move to dubai in april too, and we also considering marina, my husband is in dubai now, he has just walked around the marina today, he said the Horizon Tower, Marina Residence, The Riviera Tower is very close to the metro station, but it's hard to find a fully furnished apartment in these buildings, so we are now considering Marina Crown and Ocean Heights. Ocean Heights seems quite new and with decent interior and furniture, and they are close to the tram, and it takes a few station to the marina mall by the tram, and can transit to the metro and arrive the emirate mall(i forgot if it's the name of that big mall) within 30mins.

my husband also went to JLT, Indigo Tower, Lake Terrace & Lake city Tower is very close to the metro, and i checked in dubizzle, the rent is lower than marina, but seems a bit older, we will also consider them.

Hope these help and good luck to have a dream home in dubai.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

The rent will be lower on the JLT side of things. Just one thing to note is that traffic in general around those areas is a complete nightmare at the best of times.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Chocoholic said:


> The rent will be lower on the JLT side of things. Just one thing to note is that traffic in general around those areas is a complete nightmare at the best of times.


I live in the Marina but the traffic hasn't been that bad in JLT for the last year or more has it? It was a nightmare before, especially at that roundabout in the middle/north, but that has been taken care of.

I would not consider Tecom personally as it is a big step down from the Marina.

There is a thread on Marina buildings by the way.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

I would just say, Dubai is a BIG sprawling city, and there's far more to it than just those areas. Sadly you tend to find that people who live in the Marina, JLT areas rarely want to venture elsewhere around Dubai - these areas are not the be all and end all. You can get more for your money in other communities.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Chocoholic said:


> I would just say, Dubai is a BIG sprawling city, and there's far more to it than just those areas. Sadly you tend to find that people who live in the Marina, JLT areas rarely want to venture elsewhere around Dubai - these areas are not the be all and end all. You can get more for your money in other communities.


Isn't it about the lifestyle you want? I have friends living all over this place but nothing I've seen makes me want to move out of the Marina. Sure, if I was paying my own rent I wouldn't probably live here as the "Cheap Charley" in me would want to save money. But it wouldn't be because I can get the same lifestyle for less money elsewhere. If I had a young family and two cars I'd probably live in a villa, I like the Meadows, Lakes, and Arabian Ranches.

But for a single guy (like me) who likes to cycle in the morning, have a beautiful view, walk to the beach, shopping, bars and restaurants I think the only place that might rival the Marina would be the new Dubai Creek development.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

XDoodle****** said:


> Isn't it about the lifestyle you want? I have friends living all over this place but nothing I've seen makes me want to move out of the Marina. Sure, if I was paying my own rent I wouldn't probably live here as the "Cheap Charley" in me would want to save money. But it wouldn't be because I can get the same lifestyle for less money elsewhere. If I had a young family and two cars I'd probably live in a villa, I like the Meadows, Lakes, and Arabian Ranches.
> 
> But for a single guy (like me) who likes to cycle in the morning, have a beautiful view, walk to the beach, shopping, bars and restaurants I think the only place that might rival the Marina would be the new Dubai Creek development.


True. However, my point is really that many people who live in that area seem to forget tat there is far more to Dubai and refuse to venture elsewhere lol Personally I can't stand the marina area and won't go there unless I absolutely have to.


----------



## Dave-o (Aug 23, 2015)

Chocoholic said:


> True. However, my point is really that many people who live in that area seem to forget tat there is far more to Dubai and refuse to venture elsewhere lol Personally I can't stand the marina area and won't go there unless I absolutely have to.


My reason for living in JLT is because it's walking distance from the office. Coming from a daily commute that was over an hour in solid traffic, usually in the rain, it's refreshing to be able to walk to work in 15 minutes round a lake and through the park with the birds chirping ... until it gets roasting hot, then it's a 1-stop metro journey.

There are also many people who live here that do venture elsewhere and live here because it's convenient, not because they have a burning desire to live in the JLT/ Marina expat bubble.

Back to the OP, don't make your mind up until you've seen the areas yourself, JLT is a quieter, more spacious, towers are more spread out and fewer tourists. Marina has more in the way of nightlife, you can walk to the beach (personally I don't like the beaches in JBR) and better quality bars/ restaurants but the traffic can be a nightmare.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Another suggestion to the OP - fully furnished places are much more rarer in UAE than they are in HK (if that is where you are coming from). May be better (cheaper) to take an unfurnished place and furnish it yourself, but that is definitely a hassle.


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

i live in Al Majara in the marina [you can find it on googlemaps easily] and we love it. yes, the traffic on Al Marsa can be a bit much at certain times but it hasn't been a deal breaker for us. that being said, i would only live in marina if we stayed on the east [desert] side of the marina water. once you have to take the bridges across into JBR you are definitely screwed for traffic. and noise. and way more tourists.

we drive however i like that i can easily walk within 10 mins to JBR, the yacht club, Pier 7, Marina Mall, JLT metro, JLT, etc.

but i also agree with just about everything else others have said. wait until you get here and actually walk around before you make a decision. read up on here about the do's and don't of the rental process and be wary of any estate agent who seems at all sketchy because they probably are!


----------



## Jackmiester (Jan 10, 2016)

sammylou said:


> i live in Al Majara in the marina [you can find it on googlemaps easily] and we love it. yes, the traffic on Al Marsa can be a bit much at certain times but it hasn't been a deal breaker for us. that being said, i would only live in marina if we stayed on the east [desert] side of the marina water. once you have to take the bridges across into JBR you are definitely screwed for traffic. and noise. and way more tourists.
> 
> we drive however i like that i can easily walk within 10 mins to JBR, the yacht club, Pier 7, Marina Mall, JLT metro, JLT, etc.
> 
> but i also agree with just about everything else others have said. wait until you get here and actually walk around before you make a decision. read up on here about the do's and don't of the rental process and be wary of any estate agent who seems at all sketchy because they probably are!


Thanks Sammylou (and all else who've responded). Some useful information. I've been checking out Al Majara and seems like a good option. Traffic is a concern but not a major one as the idea is I start and finish outside of rush hour assuming rush hour is between 7-9 and 4-6? 

I'll have a serviced apartment for a couple of months and may end up extending as keen to ensure I find the right place. I think Marina is ideal just given my own circumstances but let's see. 

I will say that having looked at a lot of apartments online it is very hit and miss when it comes to quality. Some apartments are very undesirable yet come with a premium!


----------



## Dave-o (Aug 23, 2015)

Don't believe too much of what you see online, many of the photos are a little on the creative side and don't reflect what is actually behind the door. You do pay a premium being in the marina, and with a view of the waterfront, you pay a bigger premium.


----------

